# Hoya kentiana/wayetti Q?



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I know that these two are often confused so I wanted to ask about both species: Can these Hoyas be grown as epiphytes (or with limited soil space in a nook)? I've done a lot of reading online and some instances say yes, while most owners tend to grow them in hanging pots. Out of probably 30 different sites with info on these species only one had info about growing them mounted, and the mounted plant was only a cutting so I don't know how that worked out. I just thought that this would be an amazing hanging epiphyte for a tank with no background that I'm constructing. If it's unlikely that this would do well in the long term, mounted, does anyone have any other suggestions for a medium to large leaved hanging plant for the terrarium (preferably an epiphyte)? I have this vision of partial curtains of foliage to replace a true background and I'm stuck on it .

For visual reference:
Hoya wayetti image by mangolover07 on Photobucket


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Yes, H. wayetii and H. kentiana are different but look very much alike. The coronal scales differ significantly. Also the foliage has some differences as well. They are both Philippine species though.

They are naturally epiphytes so they can be grown epiphytically in the viv no problem. Just make sure to keep something lightly damp around their nodes so that they root onto your background. Sphagnum moss works great for this.

Here is an old 29 gal viv I did where I put H. wayetii on the background. It did well there. Just had to make sure it didn't dry out too much b/c it was rather close to the lights. If I were to do it again, I'd probably mount it a bit further down.


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Not that I need to post about this, because Antone posted, but anyway. I have (supposedly) Hoya kentiana in 3 of my tanks. 1 is mounted epiphytically and the others are in pots. The one that is mounted, is on a tree fern slab. I took the bare roots and laid them on the tree fern. Placed some sphagnum over that and threaded some fishing line to secure it. Kind of a slow grower compared to other Hoyas that I have, but this one doesn't get that much light due to some Broms that are placed above it. Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! 
I'm glad to hear that they can be grown epiphytically and I may give it a shot. Slow growers can by a bit trying for me because I'm still a novice and I wonder if it's my poor care or the natural growth rate of the plant X). It does look stunning tucked in between those broms though....


----------

